# suche Programm



## Mahoni89 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also ich suche ein sehr gutes Programm zum Musik bearbeiten in jeglicher art (vlt zu allgemein). Preis spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Meine Zweite Frage ist, was muss ich machen um boxen und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig anzuschließen? und bereits bevor ich den Titel über die Musikbox abspiele über die Kopfhörer es mir gesondert anhören kann?


----------



## Sierb (12. Dezember 2008)

ein sehr gutes Programm (dass ich selbst aber nicht benutze) ist Adobe Audition.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Entweder brauchst du eine entsprechende Soundkarte, oder du nimmst dir ein DJ-Programm+eine Klinke. Ich kenne nur e-Mix. (Aber KA ob das funktioniert)


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

Was willst du genau damit machen?

Gute Programme? Windows: Cubase /Mac: Logic / das professionellste ist wohl Pro-Tools!

mfg A.


----------



## Sierb (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehm mal an, er ist DJ und will auf seinem Headset das Lied erst hören bevor es die anderen Partygäste mitbekommen.


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

... stimmt hast wohl recht, ich hab direkt an ne Aufnahme gedacht, wo man ja bei der Aufnahme des Gesangs, nicht gleichzeitig das Musikstück über die Boxen, sondern über Headphones hört! 

-Lag wohl daran das ich mit Musicbox nichts anfangen konnte!


----------



## Elodrin (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann auch Cubase oder auch Nuendo von Steinberg empfehlen (ist aber sehr teuer!). Im freeware Bereich gibt es noch Audacity, welches in vielen Bereichen auch SEHR gute Ergebnisse liefert


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Januar 2009)

Elodrin, jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen.
Audacity ist ein Wave-Editor, während Cubase und Nuendo im Bereich Sequencer / Audio Workstation zu Hause sind.

Um die gestellte Frage ausreichend zu beantworten wäre es IMHO recht sinnvoll, wenn der Fragende hier nochmal Feedback gibt, was er sich überhaupt genau unter dem "Bearbeiten von Musik" vorstellt.

1) Erstellen und Aufnehmen von Musik

2) Nachbearbeiten existenter Songs, z.B. zu DJ-Zwecken

Solange dies nicht geklärt ist, macht es imho wenig Sinn, hier die Creme de la Creme der bekannten Musikprogramme herunterzubeten.


----------

